# Any no-go roads?



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Are there are roads/passes you think are NOT suitable for a 7m 3.5T Motorhome?


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

You may find the caravan club continental touring book helpful. It has a table of all the passes and tunnels and comments. The comments are more about touring caravans but probably give a good idea what to expect.


----------

